# Article about flying with your pet



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What to Know When Traveling With Your Pet - Practical Traveler - NYTimes.com


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Give your pet its own vacation???  My vacation would never be complete without Bibu! Maybe that is just me (and some others here on SM!) 
I'll have to check the JetPaws program. Its sounds interesting. Thanks for the article Linda.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good article Linda. Thanks! Boy $500 RT? Yikes.:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great article Linda. Thanks for posting!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

At $500 I would just buy my dog a seat!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you just buy them a seat?? Hope would have been so much happier and could just lay in her Serpa bag like she did in the airport. I bet they wont let you though.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I fly American they have th elargest underseat storage and carrier requirements. They charged me $125 each way,which I think is a rip off considering it was half what I paid to sit in a seat. They were nice though and I was allowed to take my two fluffs out as long as it didn't bother passengers....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- thanks for sharing the article.


----------

